# Avondale caravans - in administration



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Just heard on news that avon caravans gonr into liquidation


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Atherstone caravan firm goes into administration
Sep 17 2008 By Steve Evans 

A CARAVAN manufacturer in north Warwickshire has suspended manufacturing with the potential loss of nearly 150 jobs - the latest victims of the credit crunch.

Avondale Coachcraft, based in Carlyon Road, Atherstone, went into administration yesterday after trading for more than 40 years.

Mark Hopkins and Matthew Hammond, of PricewaterhouseCoopers, have been appointed joint administrators of the company.

Avondale Coachcraft has been involved in the design and manufacture of touring caravans with an annual turnover of around £16million and employs 149 people from its head offices in Atherstone, selling its range of caravans throughout the UK.

A company statement said the firm had experienced a drop in sales during the summer.

The statement said: "The effect of the fall-off in sales is that the directors took the decision to suspend manufacturing operations at Atherstone for a short period of time until sales levels increased.

"Unfortunately, this has not proven to be the case leading to Avondale Coachcraft being placed into administration by its directors."

Mr Hopkins said: "The administrators are reviewing the position at the company in respect of the caravans that are presently part-built and are hopeful of recommencing trading so that the caravans can be completed.

"The extent to which we are successful in being able to complete the work in progress will be dependent upon the support of employees and suppliers with whom discussions are taking place."

He added: "The lack of working capital available to the company and the fact that only existing work in progress is being completed in the short term means that only those employees required to complete the work in progress and assist the administrators with caravan sales and possible sale of business will be retained.

"Regrettably, we have been forced to make the remainder of the employees redundant."

Mr Hammond said: "... the company owns the design rights to a number of new models which together with its existing range of models means that it may be attractive to a purchaser.

"We are in discussion with a number of parties who have expressed an initial interest in acquiring the business."

He stressed the administration process was limited to the caravan manufacturing operations of Avondale Coachcraft. Other companies in the group continue to trade normally.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Avondale*

Hi

The rumours about Avondale have been doing the rounds for a few weeks on the caravan forums, but the latest I had heard was it was simply a case of "production stopped" for a while.

A shame really as another British manufacturer may well vanish. Like all these cases, I feel for the employees.

R


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Avondale closed at 4pm on 12th Aug with nearly all the workforce being laid-off , been watching the situation unfold over the last 4 weeks with them finally going into administration yesterday, I service and repair Avondale vans and they seem a well built van with some nice finishes. Less choice and competition in the market place cannot be good.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

They had a go at motorhomes a couple of years ago, then dropped out. 
There's going to be more casualties - both manufacturers & retailers - in the "leisure vehicles" industry as the recession bites


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I had an Avondale before we traded in for the MH. Beltin little van.

I feel you are right about more casualties.

Johnny F


----------

